# Hello All



## FredQ (Aug 20, 2006)

My name is Fred Quick
I am 49 years old
I am a 4th Dan Black Belt in Chang-Moo Kwan,Taekwon-Do.
I train under Grand Master Byung-Chul Yu,8th Dan Black Belt.
Web-Site : www.bcyu.com
I have been training in Chang-Moo Kwan,Taekwon-Do for 19 years.I am a Master Instructor at Canton Martial Arts in Canton,Michigan,USA.
Web-Site : www.cantonmartialarts.com
Before I started training with Grand Master Byung-Chul Yu,I Trainned under the Late Grand Master Sang Kyu Shim for 7 years,I made it to 2nd Dan Black Belt before he closed the school.Grand Master Shim taught a different style of Taekwon-Do in which was called Shim-Do,Taekwon-Do.
I just can't get enough of Martial Arts,be it training,Instructing,Talking about Martial Arts and meeting new people in the Martial Arts,I love all styles of the Martial Arts,they all have something to teach.I am looking forward in making new Friends here.

Take Care All


Fred


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard Fred.  Lots of folks from MI on here. I'm just south of the border.  Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Always good to have another TKD practitioner on the board!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to this wonderful site it is always nice to have another TKD person here.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Aug 20, 2006)

Greetings from Ohio and welcome to MT..What an impressive resume..


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 20, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT Fred! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2006)

Greetings from the middle of Michigan!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kreth (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Fred.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 21, 2006)

howdy fred.


----------



## stabpunch (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome Fred


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Fred, Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Last Fearner (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, and welcome!  I too am in Michigan (southwest corner), and I am also study and teach Taekwondo.  Although I know of B.C. Yu, I have never worked with him, but I do know others who trained, or were certified under him.

I look forward to conversing with you in the Taekwondo section of MT! :asian: 

Chief Master D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Fred.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Fred, welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Fred.  

That's a pretty impressive list of KMA training.  We look forward to your posts.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome!

Enjoy your reading and posting!


----------



## FredQ (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank You All for the Warm Welcome.


Fred


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow Newbie


----------



## pstarr (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Fred!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Fred! :wavey:


----------

